# The Walking Dead 4.16 "A" Season Finale - Spoiler Alert



## NewJeffCT (Mar 31, 2014)

_*Many paths collide; Rick faces sheer brutality; the group struggles to survive. 
*_

I've heard we could be getting a cliffhanger or two tonight. I wonder if the single letter title is important at all? 

[video=youtube_share;IQnBslsXYJs]http://youtu.be/IQnBslsXYJs[/video]


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like the Ricktator is coming back.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 31, 2014)

That was... anticlimactic, to me.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 31, 2014)

Umbran said:


> That was... anticlimactic, to me.



Really? I thought it was pretty exciting knowing that at least for the start of next season, emo Rick won't be around. Instead we will be getting angry Rick hell bent on competing with Carol over who gets the most kills.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah I though it was a good ending to the season. The begining was intense enough, so the way they end resolved things by bringing the group together and showing a restored and improved rick worked for me. They didn't just kill a bunch of people because it was the finale. Also i did like the paralel between the education Rick gave Carl on snares and the end.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 31, 2014)

Bedrockgames said:


> Yeah I though it was a good ending to the season. The begining was intense enough, so the way they end resolved things by bringing the group together and showing a restored and improved rick worked for me. They didn't just kill a bunch of people because it was the finale. Also i did like the paralel between the education Rick gave Carl on snares and the end.




Now, are Tyreese, Beth and Carol going to ride to the rescue as the cavalry?

The two showdowns were pretty intense, I thought.  First with "The Claim" gang, and then with the Termites.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 31, 2014)

NewJeffCT said:


> Now, are Tyreese, Beth and Carol going to ride to the rescue as the cavalry?
> .




No idea. They seem to have a lot of men terminus. I am guessing carol is cagey and smart enough to anticipate problems at terminus. And rick did put that stash of guns outside the fence. I have a feeling though that their escape will cost some lives. 

Also, i like the new villain. Different from the governor. More of a hipster than a rugged southern gentlemen.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2014)

Bedrockgames said:


> Also, i like the new villain. Different from the governor. More of a hipster than a rugged southern gentlemen.



Very different from Woodbury, there were sufficient hints in the episode to the people at Terminus being a clan of cannibals.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 31, 2014)

Silver Moon said:


> Very different from Woodbury, there were sufficient hints in the episode to the people at Terminus being a clan of cannibals.




I think the room full of bloody human bones was more than just a hint.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 31, 2014)

Bedrockgames said:


> No idea. They seem to have a lot of men terminus. I am guessing carol is cagey and smart enough to anticipate problems at terminus. And rick did put that stash of guns outside the fence. I have a feeling though that their escape will cost some lives.
> 
> Also, i like the new villain. Different from the governor. More of a hipster than a rugged southern gentlemen.




True, they have a lot of men there at Terminus.  But, most of Rick's crew - Michonne, Daryl, Glenn, Maggie, Sasha, and even Carl, are pretty well trained.  Just don't give a gun to Eugene.  And, I think we'll see the real Sgt Abraham Ford next season, too.

We know the Termites are organized, smart and well armed enough to waste bullets herding Rick and company towards where they wanted them to go.

Still, I suspect we'll see a few people die as they escape.  Sasha, Beth and maybe one other person.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 31, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Really? I thought it was pretty exciting knowing that at least for the start of next season, emo Rick won't be around.




Meh.  As compared to, say, the two episodes before, the bulk of this was was delivered... flatly, almost like there was a stuffy blanket over people's reactions to things.  And again with exposition of stuff the audience already knew, like Michonne's "confession" to Carl.  I know in the world of comic books, characters have to reiterate their origin stories on a regular basis, but it's kinds lame on TV.

And I don't really find the reveal that Rick will be committing violence in the show six months from now all that exciting.  Not really moving me to the edge of my seat there.  YMMV.

Edit:  I know how to describe it now.  The episode was moody.  Brooding.  Maybe they were going for looming fear, or something, but they missed that mark.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 31, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Meh.  As compared to, say, the two episodes before, the bulk of this was was delivered... flatly, almost like there was a stuffy blanket over people's reactions to things.  And again with exposition of stuff the audience already knew, like Michonne's "confession" to Carl.  I know in the world of comic books, characters have to reiterate their origin stories on a regular basis, but it's kinds lame on TV.
> 
> And I don't really find the reveal that Rick will be committing violence in the show six months from now all that exciting.  Not really moving me to the edge of my seat there.  YMMV.
> 
> Edit:  I know how to describe it now.  The episode was moody.  Brooding.  Maybe they were going for looming fear, or something, but they missed that mark.



I think the episode was more of an attempt to show Rick's change from the farmer who seemed to have gone soft to the badass that's going to wreck anyone that gets in his way. A lot of the walking dead is about character development, and this was Rick's development. 

I'm excited for next season. I don't think we are going to get this weak emo Rick. I think it's going to be the guy that's going to kick down doors and burn everything down just to get revenge. The only thing that has me a bit disappointed is that Beth is still missing. Maybe she was eaten by the Termites, or maybe she was able to join some other group. For some reason I get the feeling that she is dead already.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 31, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I think the episode was more of an attempt to show Rick's change from the farmer who seemed to have gone soft to the badass that's going to wreck anyone that gets in his way. A lot of the walking dead is about character development, and this was Rick's development.
> 
> I'm excited for next season. I don't think we are going to get this weak emo Rick. I think it's going to be the guy that's going to kick down doors and burn everything down just to get revenge. The only thing that has me a bit disappointed is that Beth is still missing. Maybe she was eaten by the Termites, or maybe she was able to join some other group. For some reason I get the feeling that she is dead already.




If complete agreement. This one totally worked for me. On the whole, the last three episodes really held my interest and felt strongly written.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 31, 2014)

Umbran said:


> .
> 
> Edit:  I know how to describe it now.  The episode was moody.  Brooding.  Maybe they were going for looming fear, or something, but they missed that mark.




Interesting, i am always curious about different gut reactions to this sort of thing. My response was the episode felt intense and suspensful but ended on a heroic note. A lot of it was i was expecting a big name to dir, and it felt like the film makers were playing with that. Each half has a different kind if intensity though.


----------



## darjr (Mar 31, 2014)

This was a real hit with my family. When Rick bit Thomas there was cheering from behind couches. But also a few OMG's. It was disturbing, but that's the point.

Also, have the termites (love that) dealt with the 'disease' yet? If not they might have very well just severely messed up.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 31, 2014)

darjr said:


> Also, has the termites (love that) dealt with the 'disease' yet? If not they might have very well just severely messed up.




That is right, Rick's team are probably carriers or something. If the Termites eat any of his crew, they could end up going through what the prison experienced.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 31, 2014)

Bedrockgames said:


> That is right, Rick's team are probably carriers or something. If the Termites eat any of his crew, they could end up going through what the prison experienced.



I doubt the writers are going to rely on the killer flu to save the group and take out the Termites. I may happen, but I don't think that's how it'll go down. I'm guessing the Carolnator and Tyreese are going to find the group trapped in the train car, get directed towards the hidden bag of guns, and then they're going to get the group out. That's when Rick will go on a killing rampage.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 31, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I doubt the writers are going to rely on the killer flu to save the group and take out the Termites. I may happen, but I don't think that's how it'll go down. I'm guessing the Carolnator and Tyreese are going to find the group trapped in the train car, get directed towards the hidden bag of guns, and then they're going to get the group out. That's when Rick will go on a killing rampage.




I think there is the danger that leaning on the illness would detract from the group's heroics but it is also a lot more believable and less Rambo if their escape is helped in part by the termites getting sick from eating a member of their group. It also just ties in too perfectly with the cannibalism not to do it. It would feel quite appropriate to have the terrible episode from the prison pay off in this way. So for me, I think this would be great, as long as it isn't the only thing going on. Terminus is so well fortified and protected, I feel something to weaken their position would add a lot to the believability of a heroic escape.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 31, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'm guessing the Carolnator and Tyreese are going to find the group trapped in the train car, get directed towards the hidden bag of guns, and then they're going to get the group out. That's when Rick will go on a killing rampage.




I note that they have a Checkov's Gun in play, in the form of Denise Crosby.  Wise producers do not put her in front of a bunch of geeks without then having her have significant contact with the main characters.

So, it is unlikely be as simple as "Carol & Tyrese sneak in, find the train car, get guns, bust out guns blazing," scenario.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 31, 2014)

Umbran said:


> I note that they have a Checkov's Gun in play, in the form of Denise Crosby.  Wise producers do not put her in front of a bunch of geeks without then having her have significant contact with the main characters.
> 
> So, it is unlikely be as simple as "Carol & Tyrese sneak in, find the train car, get guns, bust out guns blazing," scenario.




That is a good point. She basically only had one line so far, and they cast her for a reason. 

I am wondering how much of next season the current situation will take up. Is this going to play out over all of next season, or will be be the springboard into something new?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 31, 2014)

Umbran said:


> I note that they have a Checkov's Gun in play, in the form of Denise Crosby.  Wise producers do not put her in front of a bunch of geeks without then having her have significant contact with the main characters.



Eh... to an extent. Jeff Kober's character, Joe, appeared to be a significant character, and he only lasted, what, four episodes? I'm sure Denise Crosby will have a significant role. The question is, how long will she be significant for? 


> So, it is unlikely be as simple as "Carol & Tyrese sneak in, find the train car, get guns, bust out guns blazing," scenario.



I doubt it'll be done in a single episode, but it seems to be a possible scenario.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 31, 2014)

Bedrockgames said:


> That is a good point. She basically only had one line so far, and they cast her for a reason.
> 
> I am wondering how much of next season the current situation will take up. Is this going to play out over all of next season, or will be be the springboard into something new?



I'm hoping they don't turn it into a Governor type thing and drag it over several seasons.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Mar 31, 2014)

To me it wasn't as big and dramatic a season finale as they've had in the past, but I was fine with the setup for the next season.

I'm a bit surprised no one's mentioned the attempted child rape. Being a kid on TWD is rough this season.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Apr 1, 2014)

The piece that was off for me... lack of zombies around Terminus.  What, they declared it a zombie free zone, so the zombies know to stay away?    I can see them doing "runs" and clearing zombies every day -- but to just keep the front gates un-locked and open?  No zombies encountered the entire last day of travel leading up to Terminus?  

Just seems off.


----------



## darjr (Apr 1, 2014)

they're a large well organized and well fed group


----------



## Raunalyn (Apr 1, 2014)

One thing that troubled me.

Maybe I missed it, but how did the Claimers know it was Rick that killed their "friend?" None of them saw his face, nor did any of them see Carl and Michonne. So, how were they so certain it was Rick?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Apr 1, 2014)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> The piece that was off for me... lack of zombies around Terminus.  What, they declared it a zombie free zone, so the zombies know to stay away?    I can see them doing "runs" and clearing zombies every day -- but to just keep the front gates un-locked and open?  No zombies encountered the entire last day of travel leading up to Terminus?
> 
> Just seems off.




Why?  They're pretty well armed and organized.  Plus, it seems obvious that Glenn and Maggie's group were allowed in the front door.  Remember, when Rick, Carl, Michonne and Daryl hopped the fence, one of the Termites said, "Joe (or whatever his name was) must have been on guard duty for them to have slipped by"

The Terminus area seems pretty well fortified as well- no people wandering off to attract roaming zombies like Carl in Season 2 - the people were well inside the perimeter.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 1, 2014)

Raunalyn said:


> Maybe I missed it, but how did the Claimers know it was Rick that killed their "friend?" None of them saw his face...




One did see his face - as Rick was hiding under the bed and two of the Claimers were arguing over who got to sleep in the bed - they got into a scuffle, and one of them was choked into unconsciousness on the floor...


----------



## Ahnehnois (Apr 1, 2014)

NewJeffCT said:


> The Terminus area seems pretty well fortified as well- no people wandering off to attract roaming zombies like Carl in Season 2 - the people were well inside the perimeter.



To me it seemed like there was a sufficient buffer zone that the walkers probably wouldn't be able to detect the presence of living things inside and would probably just bounce off the fence and walk away.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Apr 1, 2014)

Ahnehnois said:


> To me it seemed like there was a sufficient buffer zone that the walkers probably wouldn't be able to detect the presence of living things inside and would probably just bounce off the fence and walk away.




Thanks - you put it much more eloquently than I did.  I think their biggest worry at Terminus is a large gang of well armed intruders.

Plus, we've only seen Terminus for 20 minutes or so on screen, so who knows how often they're attacked by groups of walkers?


----------



## Raunalyn (Apr 1, 2014)

Umbran said:


> One did see his face - as Rick was hiding under the bed and two of the Claimers were arguing over who got to sleep in the bed - they got into a scuffle, and one of them was choked into unconsciousness on the floor...




Hmm...I thought that guy died. I may have to go back and watch that episode again.

Well, if he lived, that would certainly explain it.


----------

